# Web Serial Recommendations?



## dragonangel517 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any body know of some good fantasy web serials out there? The only one I know about is Black Alice.


----------



## Kate (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out the Web Fiction Guide at Web Fiction Guide | free online novels, story collections, reviews.  You can search by ranking and popularity (among other things). Epiguide is also pretty good for the same. EpiGuide - Web Series & Web Entertainment Community but a bit more forum based

I haven't actually read a good serial for a long time. It's hard sometimes to filter out the good from the not so.


----------



## Taro (Jul 12, 2012)

I think this would definatley be worth checking out.


----------



## glassgrimoire (Dec 13, 2016)

I am writing a web serial right now. I'd love to know what you think.

Introduction |

And please consider a review or spreading the word. 

Thanks!

Dave


----------

